# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  Intel confirms six-core Xeon processor

## wise-wistful

By Agam Shah, IDG news service
Intel has confirmed that it will ship the six-core Xeon processor in the second half of this year. 
Speculation about the shipping date of the processor, code-named Dunnington, surfaced last month after an Intel presentation detailing the processor was leaked by Sun Microsystems. The presentation, which showed that the chip would ship in the second half, was available on Sun's servers, but was later pulled off. 
The Dunnington chip will be part of Intel's Xeon MP 7000 series of processors and will allow a four-processor server to have up to 24 cores, Intel CEO Paul Otellini said during a speech at Intel's investor conference in California. It will be part of the Caneland server platform, which also includes the Clarksboro chipset. 
Otellini also reaffirmed that Intel was on schedule to release chips based on the Nehalem micro-architecture, a successor to Intel's Core micro-architecture, later this year. Otellini has said previously that Nehalem would deliver better performance-per-watt and better system performance through its QuickPath Interconnect system architecture. Nehalem chips will also include an integrated memory controller and improved communication links between system components, Otellini said.
Read More

techworld

----------


## TransVetala

А именно MB Intel 945 GCLFAtom Processor 230, там еще видео встроенное И это все за вкусную цену MB,CPU,VC.Как думаете, если я планирую использовать компьютер для работы с Office, AutoCad, PhotoShop, и интернетом, ну и немного поиграть в нетяжелые игры....... стоит ли приобретать? И насколько мощна эта встроенная видеокарта и процессор??? Пожалуйста гуру отпишитесь

----------

